# Identify Please...



## Astroyama (Mar 9, 2021)

Found this early BMX bicycle I'd like to acquire...not sure what it is or how much it is worth?
Haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> Found this early BMX bicycle I'd like to acquire...not sure what it is or how much it is worth?
> Haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> View attachment 1370009




That looks like Murray product. I'm guessing mid '70s/'80s Not really too desirable in that condition,it depends on where you are but i'm thinking $25/$50. Clean it, ride it and enjoy it. Fun maker not a money maker. Good luck


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> Found this early BMX bicycle I'd like to acquire...not sure what it is or how much it is worth?
> Haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> View attachment 1370009




What are the other bikes in the background?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2021)

Use the BMX as an excuse to poke around haha


----------



## rustyjones (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks like a Kent MX?  The tires look like 1st generation Carlisle aggressors, could be worth a little dough just for those alone... If they're not too cracked...


----------

